
Show HN: A search engine for jobs from lever.co - commonsnook
https://www.voorjob.com/
======
wyozi
Interesting! How do you crawl the companies?

~~~
commonsnook
I took most of the companies from the who is hiring thread, every four hours
the app parses the landing page of each company and add new jobs.

So every day around 40 new jobs are added and a few that were closed by the
companies get excluded

~~~
chrisfrantz
This is a cool idea. I’ve wondered when someone would come up with a way of
scraping known remote companies career pages. Looks like it’s pretty close to
that.

Look forward to using in the future.

~~~
commonsnook
Thanks, I will keep improving it o/

